# Mail , configuration mail Free



## jaguymac (4 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour ; je vient d'installer El capitan ( clean install ) et je n'arrive plus à faire fonctionner la boite mail de Free pour l'envoi de messages. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ; merci d'avance;


----------



## samoussa (4 Octobre 2015)

Aucun pb chez moi. J'ai demandé à ajouter une nouvelle boite depuis les prefs de mail, il m'a demandé le mail (incluant @free.fr) et le mdp


----------



## jaguymac (4 Octobre 2015)

Je viens de passer 2 heures à faire fonctionner mail avec Free et je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire.


----------



## Deborah (4 Octobre 2015)

jaguymac a dit:


> Bonjour ; je vient d'installer El capitan ( clean install ) et je n'arrive plus à faire fonctionner la boite mail de Free pour l'envoi de messages. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ; merci d'avance;


Vérifier les ports du serveur ; c'est souvent là qu'est l'erreur. Imap ? Smtp ?


----------



## drs (4 Octobre 2015)

voici la config qui fonctionne chez moi:

RECEPTION:
- serveur de réception: imap.free.fr
- port 993 avec SSL
- auth par mot de passe

EMISSION:
- serveur: smtp.free.fr
- port 465 avec SSL


----------



## corinned (6 Octobre 2015)

jaguymac a dit:


> Je viens de passer 2 heures à faire fonctionner mail avec Free et je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire.


Il faut te connecter avec tes identifiant mail a cette adresse https://subscribe.free.fr/login/ , et activer la fonction (activation du SMTP authentifié ) . Si tu as plusieurs adresses mail free , il faut répéter l'opération pour chaque adresse


----------

